# rugby world cup



## RynoParsons (18 Sep 2015)

Well  im from south africa. And to be honest my prediction is a NZ vs eng final. 
NZ for the win. 

Soutn africa just not on the game at this time...


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Sep 2015)

Not a huge fan of Rugby, but watching the game tonight, Portugal did not make this one 

Come on England!!


----------



## BigTom (18 Sep 2015)

I'll be behind England all the way but I'm expecting a Trinations rampage to be honest. 

Posting from my mobile, please excuse brevity!


----------



## Sk3lly (18 Sep 2015)

England England England. Very powerful and explosive team at the moment. England to win if their youthful team shows no fear. New Zealand to win if experience shows through. I think the Aussies will be dangerous too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (19 Sep 2015)

what's rugby


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> what's rugby


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rugby_football

The All Blacks are always going to be difficult to beat, and the Wallabies will always be dangerous. England's pool ain't no walk over...with the Wales and Australia to contend with, but both games are at Twickers, which is always an advantage.

Great game last night against Fiji. England looked very cohesive against a very tough team that didn't get enough credit from the pundits...Mike brown was on top form, scoring twice, and Billy Vunipola scored a late try to give England a bonus point which could prove invaluable...

P.S. looking forward to an 11hr Rugby marathon today...well worth risking divorce for


----------



## stu_ (19 Sep 2015)

The question is will the AB's choke like they do at every world cup outside of New Zealand ?
South Africa v England/Australia final for me.

Paulo;Portugal are much better at 'Sevens' the reduced form of the game.Which will be an Olympic sport at Rio '16

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ru...le-England-to-face-Fiji-in-quarter-final.html

Just been to my first game of this year's tournament.
Tonga v Georgia
Loved it..


----------



## RynoParsons (19 Sep 2015)

Nice I was still at work when they played. Watching the ireland game nou. Cant wait for the springboks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2015)

OMG Japan beat South Africa....deservedly so


----------



## RynoParsons (20 Sep 2015)

Wow was shocking....


----------



## GHNelson (20 Sep 2015)

The Springboks are gonna get pulverised when they go home!
Well done  to Japan!
Next up Scotland



Cheers 
hoggie


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Sep 2015)

Anyone going to watch Scotland vs Japan? I think if the Japanese win they'll end up topping their pool, which will be phenomenal for Japanese rugby.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2015)

Definitely...I know Scotland are a home team but I'll kinda be rooting for Japan, either ways I hope it's a good match.


----------



## GHNelson (23 Sep 2015)

....Think it will be fast and furious the first half.
I will be waving my sprig of purple  heather 

supporting Scotland!


 hoggie


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Sep 2015)

hogan53 said:


> ....Think it will be fast and furious the first half.
> I will be waving my sprig of purple  heather
> 
> supporting Scotland!
> ...


It's often about who can play the full 80 without slowing and think Japan showed they can go 85 against one of most physical sides in the game....
Being a kiwi I have no vested interest in either team but I've always had a soft spot for Japan. I was impressed with the level of discipline they showed in their first match.


----------



## BigTom (23 Sep 2015)

Don't know who to support today! Japan played so well against SA that I'd love to see them go through, but after spending 13 years in Scotland it's hard to root against them. 

Posting from my mobile, please excuse brevity!


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Sep 2015)

How are those fingernails Hoggie?


----------



## GHNelson (23 Sep 2015)

I ...down to the bone!


----------



## GHNelson (23 Sep 2015)

Ollie. .....










hoggie


----------



## stu_ (23 Sep 2015)

Couldn't get tickets for this one,though I am going to Japan v USA.
Mixed loyalties today,everyone loves an underdog and Japan play in the same strip as our local team.
Against this the Scotland skipper plays for us.
Japan faded a bit today when put under pressure.Only 4 days turnaround is difficult in a sport this physical.


----------



## GotCrabs (23 Sep 2015)

I'm not a massive fan of the game but played a little in high school and played in a carnival in the city, ended up stuffing my back up mind you and that was that.

Couldn't believe RSA lost to Japan, unreal!

Sitting here now watching Aust v Fiji.


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Sep 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Ollie. .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done to Scotland. That bonus point will be handy, now lets see if they can roll RSA.


----------



## GHNelson (23 Sep 2015)

Yip that's another huge test....


.
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Sep 2015)

Oh bugger....


----------



## dw1305 (27 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





Troi said:


> Oh bugger....


 What a great game, an incredible victory for the Welsh from 10 points down and with what seemed like a complete team injured. I think I would have taken the 3 points for a draw, but it was a "_damned if you do, damned if you don't_" moment.

At half time I thought England would win fairly easily, but all through the second half I got more and more nervous and I had a creeping feeling Wales would win.

cheers Darrel


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Sep 2015)

Absolutely brilliant game to watch, not so brilliant for English fans but very well played by both teams. 

I think the all blacks really need to step their game up to have a chance....


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2015)

Big call not to take a kick at the posts!
England need to regroup and put that game behind them!
Great game though..I had a feeling Wales would come back as the 10 point margin was quite a fragile lead in this match!
Well done to Wales!
England played very well!
It's a fine line a few wrong decisions and it can affect the whole outcome that's sport! 
Being a golfer...some days you can play poorly and hang in there and post a decent score and wonder how that happened next round you play well and cant finish the job on the greens....and post a rubbish score and you wonder why that happened!
That is sport for you!
That's why we watch it and play it!
Scotland against USA 
hoggie


----------



## Nelson (27 Sep 2015)

Gutted............................................





Because of the rugby Xfactor wasn't on .


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2015)

X factor on tonight Whoopi.....


Good performance from Scotland but they will need to up their game against SA....if there gonna get something out of it!
Come on Scotland 



Cheers hoggie


----------



## stu_ (27 Sep 2015)

What a weekend.
Went from a high on Friday,whilst being in the middle of a bunch of Argie fans.
(They know how to celebrate.)
To a low ,watching us implode in the last 20 minutes yesterday.
Can England bounce back in a win or bust game next weekend.?
Enjoyed the USA & Canadian performances as well.


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Oct 2015)

I hope the All Blacks are watching japan and taking notes......


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Oct 2015)

http://rugbylad.com/rugbyladblog/vi...rt-hogg-over-diving-with-brilliant-statement/
This made me chuckle.

Sad to see England out.....


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Oct 2015)

They deserved to go out...too much turnover ball, too many loose handling errors, and their set pieces weren't exactly brilliant. Basically the occasion was much bigger than they were and they choked on the ball.
However, that's not taking anything away from the Auzzies, they played a blinder both in attack and defence.
I'm sure the media and pundits will be baying for Lancaster's blood...and they may actually have a point, aside from a handful of inspirational wins his tenure has been somewhat mediocre overall.
We're one of a few nations playing top flight rugby who don't have a southern hemisphere coach...make of that what you will but I think the old farts (Rugby Football Union general committee) missed a trick not hiring Jack White on the back of his resignation after he coached the Springboks to their World Cup win 8 years ago, instead they hired Martin Johnson, and we all know how that ended too...awesome captain and player but not so good a head coach.
We need to do much better on and off the field if we're to compete on the world stage...


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Oct 2015)

And another thing...the rule of sidelining our best talent simply because they're foreign based is ludicrous...Steffon Armitage is a hot topic point in case - he was voted ERC European Player of the Year 2014 - like that's a luxury the old farts can afford...


----------



## stu_ (4 Oct 2015)

I went into last night's game more in hope than expectation.
Sadly I lot of what has happened in the last 2 games you could see coming.
The coaching staff has had 4 years to plan for a home world cup,and yet we end up with a midfield that had no game time together,and an openside who's only playing because he's captain.
I've nothing against League,but picking League players with virtually no union experience ( and out of position),and an ex-league player as your  attacking coach,has imo proved to be wrong.
Haven't watched back or seen the stats from last night (had mortgaged the house to be there) , but against Wales our centres passed to the wings twice all game.
Hardly a potent attacking threat.
Contrast that to how Japan or Canada try to play the game.
The whole campaign seem to be defensive from the outset,selections based on not losing,rather than trying to win.
Rant over.
Actually,for the long term good of the domestic game,I agree with not picking foreign based players.
They knew the rules before chasing the extra money overseas.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Oct 2015)

Scotland played well at times but the Springboks where just too powerful on the day!
The Finn Russell and John Hardie  injury's  didn't help  Scotland's cause! 
Great try by the Scots though!
Now for the Big One.......... Samoa next Saturday!
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Oct 2015)

@Stu I agree, with your rant...

...But allowing foreign based players in to the squad probably isn't as bad for the domestic game as being the first home nation in the history of the World Cup to go out in the pool stage

Seriously, tho' I tend to view that particular bone of contention with a healthy dose of scepticism, the same I as I do any sort of intervention in to a free market economy. Our domestic game should be allowed to find it's own equilibrium, just as our economy has, and it's now pretty much the strongest in Europe.

It'll force our clubs to compete in the European/World market and I think ultimately the domestic game will benefit - and more to the point our chances of winning would be vastly improved...Australia recently relaxed their rules on this matter, and looked what happened...they built up a cricket score against us and barred us from our own party...


----------



## stu_ (4 Oct 2015)

Probably should have posted this to start with before I launched into one.
Well done Oz,thoroughly deserved win.

@Troi.Guess we'll have to disagree about the foreign selection policy.
My simplistic view is that they'll be a player drain to France,with the result that our clubs will simply fill the void with cheap imports.
Difficult to compete in a European market when the salary cap in France is so much higher than here.
Oz foreign policy,only extends to experienced players (60 caps or more ?),basically so that they could pick the excellent Matt Giteau.


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Oct 2015)

Troi said:


> And another thing...the rule of sidelining our best talent simply because they're foreign based is ludicrous...Steffon Armitage is a hot topic point in case - he was voted ERC European Player of the Year 2014 - like that's a luxury the old farts can afford...


This is something that I actually agree with doing assuming that your national championship is at a high enough level.

If a player is willing to play nationally for less money for the prospect of being selected for the national team surely that's a good thing. It makes sure that the players pulling on the national jersey want to be there. Imo pride is a far greater motivation to win than money and will keep the quality of the players much higher. 

How many kids these days dream of playing football for the honour of pulling on an England jersey? or is it because they see the obscene amounts of money and lavish lifestyle these guys have?


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Oct 2015)

You guys may well be right...I've a feeling it's one of those topics we'll only really know what's best if its allowed to play itself out...


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Oct 2015)

Scotland are through, good game against Samoa. Australia vs Wales. ... wow. 
Looking forward to seeing Ireland vs France to see who the all blacks end up against.


----------



## GHNelson (13 Oct 2015)

Don't count out South Africa ...they are starting to come on to a game! They don't give much territory away now!
I definitely think they will be hard to beat Scotland have done well.
I still think they have more to offer..Finn Russell is capable of opening up any defence but he needs quick ball in the first half!
I feel a upset in the air somewhere!
hoggie


----------



## OllieNZ (18 Oct 2015)

First set of quarter finals over. NZ vs SA in the semi. Any guesses for today's games?


----------



## GHNelson (18 Oct 2015)

I fear the worst!
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (18 Oct 2015)

RynoParsons said:


> Well  im from south africa. And to be honest my prediction is a NZ vs eng final.
> NZ for the win.
> 
> Soutn africa just not on the game at this time...


----------



## GHNelson (18 Oct 2015)

A very harsh result...Scotland where magnificent....the 10 minute sin binning  which had a huge bearing on the match!
The penalty at the death was very harsh should of went too the TMO!

Australia got the big  calls from the referee  Craig Joubert pillock!

The late hit on Stuart Hogg should have been penalised!
Well done to both teams!
Also well done Argentina!
hoggie


----------



## OllieNZ (18 Oct 2015)

hogan53 said:


> A very harsh result...Scotland where magnificent....the 10 minute sin binning  which had a huge bearing on the match!
> The penalty at the death was very harsh should of went too the TMO!
> 
> Australia got the big  calls from the referee  Craig Joubert pillock!
> ...


I'm surprised that you still have fingers left to type....


----------



## GHNelson (18 Oct 2015)

It was a great game but we threw it away at the end....Scotland should have controlled the ball with a short line-out!
Greig Laidlaw should have issued instructions for a short-line out!
I still feel robbed....by the referee....very poor decision making!
I don't think The All Blacks or SA  would have been on the end of the poor decision making!
Sour grapes no 
hoggie


----------



## stu_ (18 Oct 2015)

Hoggie, I feel for you.
After the intercept try,I really thought you had it.
To lose to an accidental offside ( which I know is a pen offense ), sucks.


----------



## GHNelson (18 Oct 2015)

Cheers Stu....Should have been a knock on....and a scrum to Australia!
Its not just that decision there where 3 or 4 others that where called wrong as far as the ex professional rugby players stated on the Radio!
hoggie


----------



## stu_ (31 Oct 2015)

Well done New Zealand, first country to retain Bill.
Didn't think they would,but they just had enough to fend off the Ozzie fightback.


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Oct 2015)

Solid performance from both teams, well done to the All Blacks


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Oct 2015)

Was it me or it felt like the World Cup wasn't even on for the last 3 weeks!


----------



## John S (31 Oct 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Was it me or it felt like the World Cup wasn't even on for the last 3 weeks!




Considering it's a major sporting competition being held in this country our own media have severely let this down since England went out. Having been out last night I had to search to find out the result of the 3rd and 4th place play off. OK it may not mean much, but decent media coverage may make youngsters want to take up the sport.


----------



## GHNelson (31 Oct 2015)

Loved the final....Dan Carter a great drop goal
There has been a few forward passes made by the All Blacks in this competition which haven't been picked up by the referee who was in charge of the certain games!
The New Zelanders where the best team in the competition...all round!
Well done the All Blacks
Cheers hoggie


----------

